# polar bear in a snowstorm



## modre (Jun 8, 2004)

this may be a stupid question from a new guy, but when I compose a post, the font is in light grey against a white backgeround, and since I'm half blind and can'r see shit to begin with, it sucks...who designed the default? and how do I change it to be able to see contrast in the words I'm trying to type?

I see the color box for excerpts, but where's the default knob for text body?

I'm onna Mac G4 that I can barely steer ...and although I don't miss the viruses, the Mac controls are not as obvious as PC so I may just be ignorant all the way around.

my life would be simplified if it were black font against white...in case any of you pricks in the driver's seat are concerned...and frankly the lavender select color isn't all that helpful either.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I can't help you modre, I'm on a PC and my colors are different from yours. I have a black font on grey background. I hope you get it working to your satisfaction.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I think you G4s video card might have taken a direct hit from a pack of C4. Your text box should be white bg with black text and generally a green/yellow/gray/black color scheme on the entire board. 

I haven't messed with lots of MACs since my days at Disney Animation, but what version of OS X are you running and try these profile changes to see if they help:

change the color profile under the display preference to 'generic RGB' and/or 

Are other sites colors off too? (of course you might not know)
Try this too: Have you tried booting into Open Firmware (command-option-o-f on startup) and typing:

reset-nvram
reset-all

It could be your on-board video GPU, OS problems or the monitor. Let me know what you find. I don't think MACs should interprete website colors any differently from others...but I just don't know. 

Strange.


----------



## modre (Jun 8, 2004)

found it and fixed it...thanks appologies for calling you "pricks in the driver's seat".

apparently your site is telling my Mac to do grey font on white...anyone else with a MAC having this problem, it's under:

Explorer>Preferances>Web Content
>in the Page Content box...uncheck the page specify colors box, and your default font color over-rides the site command.

I CAN SEE MY TYPING MISTAKES AGAIN !


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by modre _
> *my life would be simplified if it were black font against white...in case any of you pricks in the driver's seat are concerned...and frankly the lavender select color isn't all that helpful either. *


*G E E S H* modre, ya gotta give us a chance before you start gunnin' for us:lmao:


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

I'm on a mac and have not had that problem. If you are running OSX use Safari, Firefox or any other browser. Anything but IE.

*.and although I don't miss the viruses, the Mac controls are not as obvious as PC so I may just be ignorant all the way around.
*

Your just kidding, right?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> ...in case any of you pricks in the driver's seat are concerned...and frankly the lavender select color isn't all that helpful either.


Modre, you have an "interesting" mannerism and style of asking for a little help. :truth:


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Modre, you have an "interesting" mannerism and style of asking for a little help. :truth: *


Clearly, the boy's been on GW too long!


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Modre, you have an "interesting" mannerism and style of asking for a little help. :truth: *


:ditto: That kind of went over my head the first time. I guess I got excited over the "mac" part of the deal. :nerd:


----------



## modre (Jun 8, 2004)

>Modre, you have an "interesting" mannerism and style of asking for a little help. <

give me a few minutes to compose, then jump over to the introductions threads for an explanation.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by modre _
> *my life would be simplified if it were black font against white...in case any of you pricks in the driver's seat are concerned...and frankly the lavender select color isn't all that helpful either. *


Any of you pricks in the driver's seat?????   
Well, I am driving this train so if you have an issue with the conductor, have the courtesy to address me personally. I offered my help on this issue to the best of my exposure to Macs since I left Disney Animation in LA. Caution my friend, this is not your cavaliar cork board where you can simply toss up all of your 
disfunctional and disrespectful prose for everyone to contend with on your terms. 

Next time you need help, please inquire with a tad more humility and graciousness. You will find you ride on the train more than comfortable... Tunnel ahead. :furious:


----------

